# Concerned and Confused new labs



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

sorry about the line up
T4 FREE 0.8 - 1.5 ng/dL 
3/2/13 5/14/13 6/21/13 7/30/13	
1.4 1.1 1.1 0.9

TPO AB 
<5.6 IU/mL 448.3 395.5

T3 
58 - 159 ng/dL 89 63

TSH 
0.35 - 4.00 uIU/mL 0.09 0.19 0.03 0.24

Tsh up but T3 down Tpoab down , FreeT4 down to borderline
Please help

taking 0.75mcg levo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stephW8296 said:


> sorry about the line up
> T4 FREE 0.8 - 1.5 ng/dL
> 3/2/13 5/14/13 6/21/13 7/30/13
> 1.4 1.1 1.1 0.9
> ...


Well............................has your doctor ordered you an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Antibodies are really high. In actuality, you should not have any TPO Ab.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

When did you start taking the Levothyroxine? It is unusual to see such low TSH and FREE T4 at the same time so I wonder why your doc has not run your FREE T3?

Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so you really cannot tell much from that. FREE T3 is your active hormone.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

What are your symptoms?


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

started taking levo in 1993

Claims lab only runs total T3 had to order that by request

I have these symptoms 
Weight gain 
Goiter
Dry skin
Hair loss
and 
Rapid heart rate
Anxiety
Tremors
Fatigue
Difficulty sleeping
*****yiness

I requested another ultrasound this am...I am just so confused :sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stephW8296 said:


> started taking levo in 1993
> 
> Claims lab only runs total T3 had to order that by request
> 
> ...


You say another. What did the first ultra-sound have to say and when did you have it?

Are you in another country besides the U.S.A.? I don't know of any labs that won't run FREE T3.

It sounds to me like you may have shifted over to hyperthyroid.

Let us know when you have that ultra-sound set up; something is not right here.


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for responding... had an ultrasound in 2011 requested another one today specifically looking for nodules. 
In the good ole USA California Kaiser is my HCP


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

message just received from doc's office

Both T3 and T4 are in the normal range.
So regardless of the fluctuation, it is still normal.
I will send a referral for you to see endocrinology.
I will let them adjust the dose.

Please check with radiology ultrasound reordered per your request.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

stephW8296 said:


> Kaiser is my HCP


Ugh. :hugs:


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just wondering how long does the TSI test take to come back????? took mine on Friday.:sad0049:


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

For me it was almost a week. Blood drawn on 7/16 and labs posted online 7/22


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stephW8296 said:


> message just received from doc's office
> 
> Both T3 and T4 are in the normal range.
> So regardless of the fluctuation, it is still normal.
> ...


Hopefully the endo is a good one. You do need that FREE T3 and now I see. Kaiser is HMO; correct? They have orders to keep costs at a minimum at the patient's demise no less. Therefore, no FREE T3 because it does cost more.

Let us know when your ultra-sound is set up.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

stephW8296 said:


> Just wondering how long does the TSI test take to come back????? took mine on Friday.:sad0049:


About a week here, too. It's a more specialized test, and some labs only run the specialized stuff a couple of times a week, or else wind up sending it out (not likely w/Kaiser).

I'll echo everyone else -- that Free T3 is crucial.


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hopefully the new Endo will do it,, After reading the ultrasound and the TSI test is returned.


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

latest labs and ultrasound

Ultra sound results state it is inhomogenous.
REPORT TSI: <89 %
Comments:
TSI(Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin)
<140% baseline
Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulins (TSI) can
engage the TSH receptors resulting in
hyperthyroidism in Graves' disease patients just not sure why i feel so out of wack if this is normal


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Hopefully the endo is a good one. You do need that FREE T3 and now I see. Kaiser is HMO; correct? They have orders to keep costs at a minimum at the patient's demise no less. Therefore, no FREE T3 because it does cost more.
> 
> Let us know when your ultra-sound is set up.


I have Kaiser (only go to them for blood draws. Naturopath actually treats my hashi's) And my Kaiser doc does order a Free T3.


----------



## stephW8296 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Endo called today to confirm Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. Labs tomorrow and see him on Tues....


----------



## aquabean (Apr 23, 2013)

sjmjuly said:


> I have Kaiser (only go to them for blood draws. Naturopath actually treats my hashi's) And my Kaiser doc does order a Free T3.


What Kaiser do you go to? I can't get any Kaiser docs to run a free t3! And how does that work being treated out of Kaiser? Do you tell your Kaiser doc?


----------

